# Kayak Fishing ClassicS Fillman Bayou Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*R Beach, Fillman Bayou Classic*
*Presented by Diablo Paddlesports*
*Captains Meeting Online*
*Fishing Zone: Indian Key to Fillman Bayou*
*August 6 Launch Kayaks 5:30 AM Norfleets, Aripeka Florida*
*CPR Weigh In 1 PM at R Beach Restaurant, Hernando Beach*
*Awards Ceremony Following Weigh In*
*Online Entry Fee Only $40*
*Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes*
*Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com*


----------

